# Đây là hàng tá lí do mẹ nên vạch áo cho con bú thay vì dùng máy hút



## nusy (10/10/18)

*Dù cùng là nguồn sữa mẹ nhưng cho trẻ bú trực tiếp vẫn tốt hơn nhiều lần so với bú bình.*
Kể từ khi phát minh ra máy hút sữa, rất nhiều bà mẹ đã lựa chọn không cho con bú trực tiếp. Mọi người cho rằng chỉ cần cho con dùng sữa mẹ là đã đủ, là tốt hơn sữa công thức. Thế nhưng liệu rằng cho trẻ uống sữa mẹ gián tiếp có đủ tốt như khi cho trẻ bú mẹ? Câu trả lời là không. Dưới đây là những lí do tại sao mà các chuyên gia lại khuyên các bà mẹ nên cố gắng cho trẻ bú trực tiếp.




​*Gia tăng khả năng miễn dịch*

Hệ thống miễn dịch của người mẹ chịu trách nhiệm bảo vệ cho bé đến tận khi trẻ 5 tuổi - khi mà hệ thống miễn dịch của trẻ đã ổn định. Các yếu tố miễn dịch được truyền cho trẻ ngay từ khi còn là bào thai, thế nhưng đó chỉ là khởi đầu.

Thông qua việc cho con bú trực tiếp, mẹ có thể tiếp tục bảo vệ em bé. Nếu trẻ bị bệnh, thông qua việc bú mẹ, các nhân tố gây bệnh có thể truyền lại cho mẹ. Sau đó, cơ thể mẹ sẽ sản sinh ra cơ chế để chống lại và chuyển chúng trở lại cho bé qua nguồn sữa mẹ. Nếu không có kết nối vật lý đó, cơ thể của người mẹ sẽ không thể xây dựng những cơ chế miễn dịch đó.

Nếu mẹ lây nhiễm qua con đường khác và cơ thể cũng sản sinh ra kháng thể thì nhiều tế bào cũng bị phá hủy bởi quá trình hút sữa. Lực hút, lắc chai, đông lạnh,... cũng có thể phá vỡ các tế bào miễn dịch quý giá khiến chúng không thể bảo vệ em bé nữa. 




​*Giảm nguy cơ béo phì*

Trong số hơn 2500 trẻ sơ sinh trong dự án nghiên cứu về quá trình phát triển liên tục của trẻ sơ sinh khỏe mạnh ở Canada, những trẻ chỉ bú sữa mẹ trực tiếp trong 3 tháng có BMI (chỉ số khối cơ thể) thấp nhất khi được 1 năm tuổi. Nghiên cứu cũng chỉ ra rằng việc trẻ không được bú sữa mẹ khi chưa đầy 6 tháng tuổi liên quan tới vấn đề trẻ có BMI cao hơn, tăng cân nhanh hơn và có nguy cơ mắc chứng béo phì cao gấp 3 lần.

Lars Bode - giám đốc Trung tâm Nghiên cứu về Sản phụ - Sữa mẹ - Trẻ sơ sinh của Quỹ Larsson-Rosenquist thuộc Đại học California San Diego (Mỹ), giải thích:_ "Các dữ liệu khác cũng cho kết quả tích cực rằng nếu một đứa trẻ có BMI cao khi còn nhỏ, nó sẽ định hình cơ thể trẻ ngay từ thời gian đó và phát triển thành bệnh béo phì khi đến tuổi thiếu niên"._

Một trong số những giả thuyết được đưa ra là khi bú sữa trực tiếp từ người mẹ, trẻ có thể tự điều tiết lượng sữa cần ăn và dừng lại khi đã no. Một học thuyết khác tập trung vào sự biến đổi của thành phần sữa mẹ khi được làm lạnh, trữ đông hoặc giữ ấm.

*Và vô vàn các lợi ích khác khi cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ:*

- Oxytocin tuyệt vời được giải phóng khi trẻ bú giúp gia tăng liên kết và tình cảm giữa mẹ và bé. 

- Thời gian và năng lượng mà mẹ phải hút sữa, cất trữ, rã đông, cho ăn bằng bình và sau đó khử trùng tất cả các thiết bị, dụng cụ,... sẽ tốt hơn nếu mẹ dùng để nghỉ ngơi, chơi đùa với bé hoặc làm những việc khác ít căng thẳng hơn.

- Trẻ có thể sẽ bị bệnh thường xuyên hơn bởi vì ngay cả khi làm sạch, không có điều gì đảm bảo thiết bị và dụng cụ đảm bảo vệ sinh. Mỗi năm có khoảng 3 triệu trẻ sơ sinh sống ở những khu vực bị ô nhiễm nguồn nước qua đời.

- Bởi vì máy hút sữa không có hiệu quả bằng được các cơ mặt mạnh mẽ của bé, máy hút sữa có thể không chiết xuất nhiều sữa có hàm lượng chất béo và DHA cao.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

